# Power Out, Standby Running: When should I turn off the standby and when to crank up the portable?



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

Power has been out for about an hour and half (since 6:30). 
Not huge outage numbers. No projection yet from the utility. Still blowing snow. 
The standby (Generac 22kw) started up and is powering the house like nothing happened.

Factors to shut down the generator:
-It's new and I'd like to keep it under 25 hours so I don't have to change the break-in oil during the winter.
-Propane is expensive
-Wear and tear

Factors to keep it running:
-Laziness
-Outages not hugely widespread, but weather conditions will slow crews
-Still snowing some and blowing like crazy, don't have a cover for portable
-The little woman

I'm thinking about running some water in the tub, do the usual morning stuff, and then shut it down.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

My take is, it's your prerogative how you use your generator. You can certainly turn it off if you feel that it's being underutilized. To a great extent, I'm sure you bought the standby generator for the convenience. That could either be due to the idea that everything runs autonomously during an outage, as well as being able to power everything in your home.

However, convenience does has its price.


----------



## Bulldogger (Feb 19, 2021)

I'd let it run. Standbys are expensive to install and typically don't get used much. Use it when the power is out for as long as it is out. That simple for me. I would not be worried about what you need to do later. Good idea to change break-in oil after some usage regardless of hours.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

My first outage lasted four days.
The Generac never missed a beat.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

I do believe the wife factor will rule: "Why did we spend $10k if we're not going to use it."
Utility estimates 10:30, so not too bad if it holds.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

Power restored at 9:45, so 3 hours 15 minutes. Doing nothing, well drinking coffee and posting things on the web, seems to have been best. Now, it's out in the weather to blow some snow.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

whew!
at least the grid power is back up!
yea hard calls to make when you have a finite fuel source and no clue on how long the power out event will last!

you might look in to a small gen set like an eu2200i honda gen set for a back up...
and get the tri fuel setup for it.
that way you have a back up plan t the BIG gen set.
and you can run a long time on a BIG lp tank with a little gen set and you have the option for gasoline just in case.

always have a plan B and plan C is the best.

question on the LP system is it also for the heating?
i would run a separated tank for the gen set... and be able to select what tank to draw from..
that way you always have fuel for the heating...

i have see systems where they have ran close on the refill tank fill time and then a BIG outage event hits and they run out of fuel for both systems!
not good if the temps are super cold and roads are blocked for no trucks.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

Separate tank. 1000 gal. Fuel oil and wood stove insert for heat.

Have two little guys: EU2000i and Predator 3500i.

I've toyed with the idea of propane for the little guys, but the piping where I'd have to tap into is pretty far away from the main panel. I'd have to get a longer electric cord, and then maybe voltage drop would be a factor. Or, maybe a longish hose-it'd have to go in front of the 3 car garage, line loss, etc. Or a solid iron pipe up in the garage. All a hassle.

I'm sticking with my six metal 5 gallon cans for the near future. But I'm always thinking, lol.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

VelvetFoot said:


> Or a solid iron pipe up in the garage.


FYI... You could go with polyethylene pipe if you decide to do that. Probably cheaper and easier to install.








HOME-FLEX Underground 3/4in IPS New Install Kit (1)3/4inx100ft Pipe, (2)3/4in Couplers, (2)3/4in Meter Risers, Gas Line Detection 18-429440-007 - The Home Depot


The HOME-FLEX Underground 3/4 in. New Install Kit is perfect for running a new underground gas line. Connect straight from your meter to the gas appliance using the meter risers. Easy no-hassle install



www.homedepot.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

GenKnot said:


> FYI... You could go with polyethylene pipe if you decide to do that. Probably cheaper and easier to install.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only down fall it it may not pass code with the pipe other than black pipe.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

Yup. PE is not allowed inside the structure, so it would be used to run up to the building and then black pipe from there going inside. Of course, local codes vary and should be looked over.


----------



## Drifting north pole (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm switching over before the transformer stops sparking. 

Soon as I see snowflakes in those NWS graphics, I run it for 30 minutes, 15 minutes each fuel type, and a multimeter and a test load. 

Never again.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

I do that when I get a whiff of an electrical storm coming. Power almost always go out and comes back every few seconds. Very unsafe for everything plugged in.


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

VelvetFoot said:


> The standby (Generac 22kw) started up and is powering the house like nothing happened.


You put in a 22kw and are worried about fuel consumption?


----------



## JVazquez53 (Jul 8, 2021)

VelvetFoot said:


> Power has been out for about an hour and half (since 6:30).
> Not huge outage numbers. No projection yet from the utility. Still blowing snow.
> The standby (Generac 22kw) started up and is powering the house like nothing happened.
> 
> ...


I went thru a 4 month outage (Hurricanes Irma and Maria) and I used the heck of my generators. One, the older finally gave up, not bad for a 1999 generator! Luckily, a few weeks before I bought Honda EU7000is to back up the old Yamaha. You can use those generators a lot, trick is proper maintenance. CHANGE THAT OIL at the required intervals, don't be cheap on oil! I am not a fan of stand by generators because I rather have portability. Besides other than convenience, I dont think those standby generators are as efficient and reliable as my Honda. 18-20 hrs on 5 gallons of gas. Now, since I live in the hurricane alley, I have 3 generators; one Firman 9000 watt for daytime use and 2 Hondas EU7000is for night time, those get used alternate nights.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

JRHill said:


> You put in a 22kw and are worried about fuel consumption?


Yes.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

VelvetFoot said:


> Yes.


Can’t blame ya. Propane isn’t cheap, that generator costs $5-15 dollars an hour to run depending on cost per gallon and load. I’m locked in at at $2.29 a gallons for 2 years which is really good for my area.


----------



## JVazquez53 (Jul 8, 2021)

I have one of those Firman out of COSTCO that is dual fuel and only use it on propane when I am totally out of gas. Mine is more efficient on gasoline than propane, a 20 pound tank lasts about 8 hours.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

and if you have NG in your area the cost per hour is even cheaper yet...
tri fuel is the way to go for sure!


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

The whole reason is this: go buy a SRT or whatever. Stick your foot in to it it and you have joy. Velvetfoot, you have that SRT or whatever and you have it with your 22k generator. But like both machines they can use a bunch of fuel.

Did you ever think to do OFF GRID generator time? Like no blow driers, convection oven, etc? Live with just essentials? You can't do off grid to replace a power line without having a wake up moment. Drive your SRT never going above 3k rpm.

Now you have to appreciate all the power that comes in on a transmission line and that you might waste when you pay for the generation. People are tremendously wasteful with resources. Live off grid and you learn in a hurry.

Again, a 22kw genset? And you want to conserve fuel? I could have a few suggestions.... WTF do you need 22k? Maybe you have a manufacturing business in the back yard?


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Everybody experiences vastly different levels of buyer's remorse. It probably sounded like a good idea back when all you ever cared for was being able to power the whole house during an outage.... which is a very legitimate need.... until you realize how much it will run you on fuel expenses for extended runs. Then you learn to adjust and ease up on the gas pedal, so to speak..


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

No buyer's remorse here. I consider the standby a luxury item. While you guys are outside dragging stuff around in the snow or rain or whatever, I'm drinking coffee I just made, wondering how long the bad weather will last before I make a move, if I make a move.

I think my current thinking for a longer outage is to do stuff that needs the juice, like showering, cooking, etc, and use a little generator in other times, again, weather permitting. So, maybe run the big generator twice a day.

Being a slave to electrical consumption isn't for me, but current government policies certainly encourage it. Ooooo, get your cold weather heat pump now and save the planet. And don't forget your heat pump water heater. And, no more natural gas for you because it'll kill the planet, don't you know. And plug that Tesla in so you can again, save the planet, and show others what a good person you are.

My home site is not conducive to solar.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

VelvetFoot said:


> No buyer's remorse here. I consider the standby a luxury item. While you guys are outside dragging stuff around in the snow or rain or whatever, I'm drinking coffee I just made, wondering how long the bad weather will last before I make a move, if I make a move.
> 
> I think my current thinking for a longer outage is to do stuff that needs the juice, like showering, cooking, etc, and use a little generator in other times, again, weather permitting. So, maybe run the big generator twice a day.
> 
> ...


I was surprised by the restricting of natural gas for new construction in New York City. As far as I know that’s the only spot to make the move for now though.

The move to electric everything i guess has to start somewhere but the aggressive timelines are a bit shocking. The UK will ban gasoline powered cars in 2030... Every country is scrambling to secure lithium and cobalt like it’s going out of style and the enviromental impact of such mining is huge in itself. Plus it will only further empower china and it’s economy as they have a leg up on many other countries. 

Only 2 years ago Natural gas was saving the world. Now it’s just another nail in the coffin. But I digress.


----------



## JRHill (Nov 19, 2020)

VelvetFoot said:


> My home site is not conducive to solar.


That's both unfortunate and fortunate. I can tell you that adding solar for off grid operation becomes a new hobby whether you want it or not.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

drmerdp said:


> I was surprised by the restricting of natural gas for new construction in New York City. As far as I know that’s the only spot to make the move for now though.
> 
> The move to electric everything i guess has to start somewhere but the aggressive timelines are a bit shocking. The UK will ban gasoline powered cars in 2030... Every country is scrambling to secure lithium and cobalt like it’s going out of style and the enviromental impact of such mining is huge in itself. Plus it will only further empower china and it’s economy as they have a leg up on many other countries.
> 
> Only 2 years ago Natural gas was saving the world. Now it’s just another nail in the coffin. But I digress.


It's almost like it was all coordinated.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

JRHill said:


> That's both unfortunate and fortunate. I can tell you that adding solar for off grid operation becomes a new hobby whether you want it or not.


I agree. Maybe if my wife divorces me and I become a hermit in the hills. Of course, I wouldn't have any money to pursue my new expensive hobby. 

I always thought the solar interconnection thing without the ability to use it during a power outage was stupid. Of course, the government's wealth redistribution plan, errr incentives, made solar more attractive. Now there's more movement towards solar and battery doing double duty as standby, with Tesla and Generac (that I know of). Of course, there's the battery and more interconnection complexity.


----------



## motormonkey (Jul 10, 2016)

A bit too far off of topic. Thread closed.


----------

